# Dart was cancelled for PS All-Stars!



## Kishido (Jul 1, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUu my beloved Dart from Legend of Dragoon


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 1, 2013)

Theres a PSASBR thread. 

Still depressing as fuck though.


----------



## Kishido (Jul 1, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Theres a PSASBR thread.
> 
> Still depressing as fuck though.



Any news about Dart and Legend of Dragoon deserve a own thread


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 1, 2013)

who? never heard of him.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 1, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> who? never heard of him.



Then it looks like you have some homework to do 

Play Legend of Dragoons, you will thank me.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 1, 2013)

Legend of Dragoon is amazing. I still have the PS1 disks.


----------



## Enclave (Jul 1, 2013)

Kishido said:


> Any news about Dart and Legend of Dragoon deserve a own thread



I must agree with you on this.

Well, cancelling Dart is a really good way to get me to not buy the game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 1, 2013)

heh....yosp dug the knife in when he said there was a sequel in development that was canceled. whats another disappointment


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 1, 2013)

Enclave said:


> I must agree with you on this.
> 
> Well, cancelling Dart is a really good way to get me to not buy the game.



You can blame the contract between Sony and Superbot expiring and then Sony cutting off ties with them instead of asking them to finish the characters they were currently making before everything happened.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> heh....yosp dug the knife in when he said there was a sequel in development that was canceled. whats another disappointment



Source? **


----------



## Gnome (Jul 1, 2013)

He would have been cool. Having a super that makes you punch in the Blazing Dynamo qte or something.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 1, 2013)

This probably would've been his moveset. Or at least something similar to it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jul 1, 2013)

This is a reply for anyone who wanted a LoD HD remake or a sequel.


----------



## Blue (Jul 1, 2013)

I've never heard of PS all-stars but I'm mad about this

I saw "Dart Cancelled" and I was like "Not THAT Dart?"

Yes, that Dart.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Jul 1, 2013)

PS All-Stars was never given a real chance anyway by the general public (much to my disappointment), so it's no surprise to me that Superbot said fuck this after Sony was done with them.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 1, 2013)

Khris said:


> This is a reply for anyone who wanted a LoD HD remake or a sequel.



I would love this. Either one.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 1, 2013)

The only reason this somewhat annoys me is because if Dart was in the game there was a very, very slight chance it could create buzz for LoD and the chances of a sequel/prequel would rise by a small amount.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 1, 2013)

The sad part is that Superbot legitmately cared about All-Stars. They really wanted it to succeed.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 1, 2013)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Source? **





Although original Dragoon producer Shu Yoshida has confirmed that a sequel was in the works, exact details about the game were never made public -- the game is assumed to have been a project for the original PlayStation console, but could also have been targeted for other PS systems. (The sequel went into pre-production some time in 2000, and with three years invested in the original it could have been either a PSone or PS2 project given the timeframe; it's even possible that the game was just in story/structure development at the time of its cancellation and might not have had a platform target cemented yet.)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 1, 2013)

Jaime Reyes said:


> Although original Dragoon producer Shu Yoshida has confirmed that a sequel was in the works, exact details about the game were never made public -- the game is assumed to have been a project for the original PlayStation console, but could also have been targeted for other PS systems. (The sequel went into pre-production some time in 2000, and with three years invested in the original it could have been either a PSone or PS2 project given the timeframe; it's even possible that the game was just in story/structure development at the time of its cancellation and might not have had a platform target cemented yet.)



Oh. The Legend of Dragoon sequel. I thought you meant a PSASBR sequel. Now i'm sad again.


----------



## Reyes (Jul 1, 2013)

My bad bro


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 1, 2013)

Now all i want is for a sequel/reboot of the game with different mechanics.......and i also want Dart and Abe to actually be on the roster from the start.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 2, 2013)

Even though I dont own A PS3 as a hardcore LOD fan its a shame. if the did a HD Remake or a sequel I would buy a console for it.

Seeing Dart in HD brings tears of joy.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 3, 2013)

The LoD sequel was already cancelled. I remember somone posted the source like last year. And the project has never been started anway.

Its really disappointing coz LoD was one of the best games on the ps1.

This and the cancellation of Zone of Enders sequel makes me want to not support Sony.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39prpyOKCUE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbaEEm59ROE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXJ_EuwO4sQ[/YOUTUBE]

If only.....Abe Vs Dart would have been a pretty interesting match....


----------

